# Help required please - where is VIN plate?



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Anyone know where I can find the VIN plate on a 99 Hymer 640 Starline?
Cheers all.
S


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Should be under the engine bonnet on the top rail?


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi

Mercedes chassis? My 1999 Starline Chassis number vehicle type and weight plate is on the side of the drivers seat mounting. The bit that contains the electric charging stuff. Its LHD and is visible when you open the door.

Mike


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi,
It's a RHD on a 98 plate and i've searched the inside of the vehicle but can't find any sign of the plate. I'll look under the bonnet for a sign tomorrow. 

Many thanks Chaps

Si


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

The one under the bonnet is usually the base vehicle manufacturer's plate.

After conversion the converter usually fixes a separate plate, which includes the original chassis number but revised weights. This is normally near the drivers entry door/footwell.

It is however possible that the converter removed and replaced the VIN plate under the bonnet. The plate should state who it was issued by.

Of course a previous owner could have decided to dispense with one of the plates which did not suit him for reasons of tax/driving licence/road tolls etc.

Geoff


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, on our van the original vin plate is on the drivers seat base, but you need a mirror to see it................ :lol: And being an A Class with out a drivers door............... :roll:   

The van was uprated and I put the new one inside the passenger door, so you can see it.  Bob.


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Many thanks for the responses. I am even more confused :roll: I can't see any sign of the VIN plate but have been through the pile of documents that came with the van. I have found a plate that shows the vehicle has been uprated to carry 3800kg at some point however, the number across the top is not the same as the one on the V5. I have been through all the MOT certificates and it appears the 1st owner had the vehicle registered on a private number plate, and the MOT certificates from that era have the VIN which matchs the uprate plate. Then when the vehicle changes hands the reg goes back to the original the VIN also returns to the original which it left the factory with and which is on the current V5, the weight also returns to 3500kg.

Has anyone come across this before? Does it make sense to anyone?


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

No.
Our vehicles have always had the same VIN for life, which is normal!
Our van now was 3.5 on original number plate, 3.5 on private, 3.5 on original,3.5 on original and now 3.8 on private. I can only assume that not all the documents relate to your vehicle. The plate you say you have at 3.8 tonnes may well belong to the vehicle and should be attached. We received our new plate (same VIN though) in the post and attached it ourselves. 
As I said, perhaps not all the documents relate to your van?
Most odd. Jane


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks Jane,
Did you have your new plate issued by those who originally converted your vehicle or SV tech? I am trying to get to the bottom of this and I think that Hymer may have issued the plate with a new number on for their records only, I spoke to SV Tech and they said the 'mystery' number sounds very much like a motorhome number. Once the vehicle was down plated Hymer may have reverted to the original Merc number?
It's a nightmare I'm sure there is a logical explanation for this, well at least I hope so!


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi again. The replacement plate was issued by the original converters, Eura Mobil. If it is any help it is an A class. I was under the impression that the VIN does not change as it is the chassis number (so, in effect not to do with the conversion) this might be too simplistic but it just seems like common sense. By the way I can confirm that the original plate had the same VIN. I do hope you sort it out, I know how you feel! Jane :?


----------



## swell (Jan 10, 2010)

Well I've had an AA report done and it came back with a clean bill, I even spoke direct to DVLA yesterday and they were very helpful, they said they couldn't explain the discepancy with the numbers but the current V5 is Kosher and there isn't anything to worry about as long as the V5 matchs the VIN on the vehicle. I'll be able to check again when the van gets back from it's habitation service probably on Mon. I have spoken to SV Tech who say they can carry out an uprate of weight allowance as long as I've got some axle weights to go off, I contacted my local Merc commercial dealership but they couldn't help. Has anyone out there done an uprate on their 640? I tried Hymer Germany but they don't seem to answer e-mails (very inefficient very un-German). Anyway the sooner we get this sorted out the sooner we can set off on our 2 year Euro tour which was supposed to start Apr 17 but one set back after another has held us back. This is our third van since the departure date and we are determined to get it right before we hit the heat .

Thanks again for all replies.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

swell said:


> Anyone know where I can find the VIN plate on a 99 Hymer 640 Starline?
> Cheers all.
> S[/quote
> 
> ...


----------

